# resolved

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bandreabis

Gentoo è emerge e portage.

Non credo abbia senso usare altri metodi per compilare uno stesso pacchetto.

Per il tipo di kernel io consiglierei gentoo-sources o anche tuxonice-sources per ibernazione ed affini.

Io ho il sistema tutto in ~arch e devo dire che il kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.33 mi ha risolto alcuni problemi.

----------

## riverdragon

Vai con i gentoo-sources stabili (sono i vanilla-sources con alcune patch sviluppate dai dev di gentoo). Una volta "assestata" l'installazione potrai fare tutte le valutazioni del caso e decidere di conseguenza.

----------

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

```
echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 
```

----------

## riverdragon

 *sky.return wrote:*   

> comunque se lancio emerge gentoo-source mi scarica il vecchio kernel, quindi credo proprio che dovrei smascherare il pacchetto,
> 
> quindi: 

 Io credo, guardando i tuoi interventi nei vari thread, che dovresti innanzitutto avere la pazienza di metterti ad imparare come funziona gentoo. Se brancoli nel buio anche per le operazioni più semplici (e pure descritte nel manuale) non voglio pensare in che pasticci potresti trovarti nelle prossime settimane.

Le patch per gentoo-sources sono qui http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches/

----------

## ago

 *sky.return wrote:*   

> dicono che sia più lento? più pesante? è vero? 
> 
> comunque se lancio emerge gentoo-source mi scarica il vecchio kernel, quindi credo proprio che dovrei smascherare il pacchetto,
> 
> mi servirebbe conoscere le patch che hanno applicato i dev di gentoo per il miglioramento del kernel.
> ...

 

No non è affatto piu lento o pesante..

Lanciando emerge ti scarica una "vecchia" versione del kernel perchè ritenuta stabile...magari in quella successiva ci sono bug ancora non risolti

Se vuoi dare un'occhiata direttamente al codice sorgente delle patch puoi fare un fetch del pacchetto...ossia lo scarichi senza installarlo..e di default trovi tutti i sorgenti in 

```
/usr/portage/distfiles
```

----------

